# how to unlock electric car doors with a t.v remote?



## 17RiCkE17 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think this is the forum to put this entry in but i dont know so....
I heard on my xm radio that you can unlock a car door with a cell phone, home phone, and a t.v remote by putting the t.v remote up to the home phone and putiing the cell phone up too the car door and pressing power on the t.v remote. Is this possible but dont worry because im not going to be doing it to break into any cars we are going to try it on my car.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

don't think so... 
http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/keyless.asp


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Total nonsense. Most car remotes are RF, and your cell phone doesn't handle quite that broad a bandwidth!


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Well the bit about the TV remote is rubbish as explained on snope, but I just tried using a key at the end of a phone conversation and that worked a treat.

Great tip if you have lost your key and the spare is at home (with someone there to 'phone!)


Also, discovered (sad) if you hold you key against your head you can open your car doors from a further distance away.



Hew


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

HEWANM said:


> Well the bit about the TV remote is rubbish as explained on snope, but I just tried using a key at the end of a phone conversation and that worked a treat.
> Great tip if you have lost your key and the spare is at home (with someone there to 'phone!)
> Also, discovered (sad) if you hold you key against your head you can open your car doors from a further distance away.
> Hew


 THAT is Hilarious!! Thanx for the chuckle.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Maybe if ya took a photo of the missing remote-then pointed the camera at the car and pressed "play"-sounds as likely to work.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

HA...ha ....funny............


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

HEWANM said:


> Well the bit about the TV remote is rubbish as explained on snope, but I just tried using a key at the end of a phone conversation and that worked a treat.
> 
> Great tip if you have lost your key and the spare is at home (with someone there to 'phone!)


Sorry, but I'm not buying this hoax either.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 18, 2003)

Didn't work for me....and it's not likely too either!

*Of course when I tried it, as an experiment, I was in a different area code!*

Snopes covers the subject pretty well.....


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Doesn't work for me now either, but I was sure it did the first test.

Oh hecky-thump!!

Hew


----------



## grampy (Jul 12, 2003)

Our neighbour rang my door bell this afternoon.He had just been walking by my car(a new Toyota with RKE) when the lights flashed and it unlocked 30 seconds later it locked again.The keyfob was too far away to be the cause.I think he carries a mobile phone.we scratched our heads but couldn't think of a cause,there is a fairly powerful Rf transmitter about a mile away.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's remotely possible that EMI could overload the circuit and open the doors without the correct code. OTOH, you might be surprised how far the remote control will work sometimes, I have a KIA Sorento, and I can unlock it several hundred feet away.


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

I stood 3.6 yards from my car with my cell phone dialed 914732 # nothing happened.

I then did a overarm throw directly at my car left passanger window and gess what managed to open passanger side door.

only draw back is got a broken window..


----------



## houston1981 (Mar 6, 2006)

ha ha ha i found that overarm throws overload the GLASS curcuit in the windows and cause the SMASH buffer to overflow causing the WINDOW system to crash!!


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

you could use ur cellphone (such as the nokia w/ rf's) and program it to open it w/ the symbian os.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

HEWANM said:


> Also, discovered (sad) if you hold you key against your head you can open your car doors from a further distance away


This one definitely works, I've seen it done on TV.
Your head works as transmitter apparently.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, your head just works as a ground plane to give the signal more strength. I doubt your head actually turns into a transmitter!


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL, I'm obviously not too sure about the science part but I do know it's a great party trick


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, the "using the head" works, because it allows the signal to be slightly stronger in a particular direction. I don't know if it is because of a larger ground plane (perhaps) or just that the mass acts as a sort of amplifier or beam narrower. Whatever.

In no way does it allow a cell phone to open a locked car door, though. Unless, of course, you use it to call OnStar, or AAA, or a friend with a spare key. 

By the way, I have used the "head next to the key - or other wireless transmitter - like a garage door opener" for years, to get a 'little more distance' when needing to arm (or disarm) open (or close) a device. 

What I find also works, and with a slightly increased range, is to place the transmitter under my outstretched arm, with the arm in the general direction I need the increased range. I have done this out in parking lots where the usual usage method does not work, even "under the chin" didn't work, but the "under the arm" method had. Try it out yourself, to see if you get better range. I know I did.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just wait until I've walked closer to the car!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The times I have needed it was when I have already walked away from the car, and out of 'normal' range. The increased distance provided by either the "head trick" or the "extended arm trick" has been helpful.

Plus, it has also been useful in winning more than one bet, when I have told people about it, and they didn't believe me. So I get to win a beer or two - that's been real useful. !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, I accept the free beer excuse, I'll try that one.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I knew a guy when I was in the navy that won beers at will. He would walk up to someone and strike up a conversation. He would then tell the total stranger this. I'll bet you a beer I have your full name tattooed on my shoulder. Of course the sailor would take the bet, this guy was a complete stranger.

He would roll up his sleeve and sure as hell he had the words "your full name" tattooed on his shoulder. If he is still drinking, and if nobody has shot him for it he is most likely still winning beers at will.  

I thought it was a very cool tattoo, but I don't think that one would fit me.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Two words, VERY FUNNY!!!


----------

